# mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee



## mot67 (27. Oktober 2005)

ich mach nochmal einen extrathread für leihboot adressen auf, bitte einfach euch bekannte bootsverleiher in den thread schreiben, ich aktualisiere den anfangspost dann gelegentlich.



> Schleswig-Holstein
> 
> Fehmarn
> 
> ...



gruss mot


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

Angelparadies Rügen: http://www.angelparadies-ruegen.de/


----------



## sundangler (7. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

Hallo

Mecklenburg-Vorpommern = http://www.sprenger-barhoeft.de/
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern = Altefähr, Gaststätte Hol über,Tel.:038306/68038


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

Hallo mot67,
ich werde mal deinen Vorschlag aufgreifen und eine Linkliste mit all den jetzt geposteten Links erstellen. Natürlich auch alle die weiter hin gepostet werden.
Ich betone aber, dies soll eine reine Linkliste werden nichts mit Telefonnummern oder sonstigen Kontaktdaten denn das wäre unfär gegenüber den Boardpartnern die für diese Angaben Geld bezahlen müssen.
Ich hoffe du und alle anderen können das verstehen.
Ich bastel das mal fertig ähnlch wie die Wetterdienste Linkliste und mach das oben fest weitere Vorschläge können dann dort gepostet werden und diesen Thread werde ich schließen damit wir nicht zweigleisig fahren und durcheinander kommen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

So ich habe jetzt solch eine Liste erstellt, weitere Vorschläge könnt ihr mir schicken, ich stell die dann mit ein.
Hier gehts lang.


----------



## sundangler (7. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

Nabend
Ja aber nicht jeder Bootsvermieter hat eine Homepage siehe Gaststätte Altefähr!!!! Ich hätte noch mehr Adressen die aber keine Homepage haben sondern nur Telefonnummern.;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*



			
				sundangler schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend
> Ja aber nicht jeder Bootsvermieter hat eine Homepage siehe Gaststätte Altefähr!!!! Ich hätte noch mehr Adressen die aber keine Homepage haben sondern nur Telefonnummern.;+



tut mir leid aber dann haben die Pech gehabt, Adressen zu veröffntlichen ist unfähr gegenüber den Leuten die dafür Geld bezahlen also kommt das nicht in Frage.
Es kann sich aber jeder gerne bei Marketing@Anglerboard.de melden und dann können hier auch Adressen veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Baramundi (10. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

Schleswig-Holstein

btc-grossenbrode
http://www.btc-grossenbrode.de/index2.htm


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

Danke hab ich mit aufgenommen.


----------



## Dorschi (10. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

@MS Zahlen denn die Kutter in der Kutterliste auch Geld für Werbung?
Sind das da nicht zweierlei Maß?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> @MS Zahlen denn die Kutter in der Kutterliste auch Geld für Werbung?
> Sind das da nicht zweierlei Maß?


Nein, das kann ich zumindest auch nicht miteinander vergleichen. Kannst du denn jetzt mit dieser Lösung nicht leben?


----------



## Nordlicht (11. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

für fehmarn
noch in burgtiefe am yachthafen :
www.yachtschule-duebe.de
www.fehmarn-boote.de

ohne hompage aber mit e-mail adresse ist noch
gittis`s bootsverleih in lemkenhafen Mail: Dorschy_1@web.de
(du sagtest keine telenr. geht denn die email |kopfkrat  )


----------



## mot67 (11. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

gitti und fehmarn-boote stehen schon im anfangspost.

erstmal finde ich es gut, dass die bootsliste festgepinnt wurde #6 

allerdings ist ein link in meinen augen wesentlich mehr werbung als ein name plus telefonnummer. 
viele kleine bootsvermieter, die eben nur 1 - 2 boote haben, werden keine eigene homepage betreiben und so von ortsunkundigen anglern nicht gefunden werden können.
um so mehr links, namen und nummern wir hier sammeln würden, um so weniger könnte man das als wirkliche werbung ansehen, es ist einfach nur eine liste der möglichkeiten, aus der dann jeder selbst wählen kann.

naja, vielleicht wird das ja nochmal intern diskutiert/überdacht, 
gruss mot


----------



## Pilkman (11. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> @MS Zahlen denn die Kutter in der Kutterliste auch Geld für Werbung? Sind das da nicht zweierlei Maß?



Ohne irgendwie rummotzen zu wollen, aber da muss ich Dorschi absolut recht geben. #6

Eine reine Auflistung von Bootsverleihern an der Ostseeküste mit einer bloßen Kontaktmöglichkeit egal ob Homepage oder Telefonnummer ist meiner Meinung nach keine Werbung, sondern eine reine Information. Wie Dorschi schon sagte: Analog der Kutterliste. Und im Fall der Angelkutter geht man sogar von einem - zumindest saisonalen - hauptberuflichen Gewerbe aus, wobei gerade die kleinen Bootsvermieter dies nur als Zweig neben einer Vermietung von Ferienwohnungen oder anderen Einkunftsmöglichkeiten siehe Gaststätte u.ä. betreiben. Und überspitzt gesagt: Wollte man auf einmal die Kutterliste aus dem Verkehr ziehen, wenn sich ein Kutter wie beispielsweise die "Forelle" dazu entschließt, Boardpartner zu werden?

Es ist ja wie gesagt auch nur eine Auflistung mit einer Kontaktmöglichkeit in diesem einen Thread und keine Bannerwerbung, Signaturaufführung u.ä. im Board.

Denkt da bitte nochmal drüber nach, denn vom Ansatz her wäre dieser Thread eine sehr gute Sache! Wenn aber nur vereinzelte Anbieter mit einer Homepage - diese Unterscheidung zu einer Telefonnummer kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen - aufgenommen werden, ist dem Interessierten nicht wirklich geholfen. #h


----------



## Dorschi (11. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

Danke erst mal MS für das oben festpinnen! Das hilft mir und vielen schon weiter!


----------



## Dorschi (11. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

Hätte für Dranske noch olle Conny anzufügen!
http://www.angelparadies-ruegen.de/


----------



## cooly (11. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

ich hätt da noch www.baltic-koelln.de im angebot.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

Hallo Jungs,
wir haben das noch ml alles durchgekaut und ich werde die Linkliste jetzt überarbeiten so das auch Adressen und Telefonnummern mit dabei stehen.
Ich denke das dann ok so. Aber bitte lasst mir einen Augenblick Zeit dafür denn Arbeit ist das ja auch n bissel.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

@ Dorschii, deinen letzten Link hab ich schon drin
@ cooly, wo vermietet Baltic Kölln Boote? Du meinst doch nicht etwa die kleinen Kutter die die haben?


----------



## Nordlicht (11. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

@ Jörg
Baltic hat weder in Burgstaaken noch in Heiligenhafen kleine Boote sondern wie du bereits richtig bemerkt hast die kleineren Kutter zu vermieten.


----------



## Boddenfrosch (17. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

Hallo !
Für Bodden- und Ostseeangler im Bereich Nord-Rügen empfiehlt sich der
Bootsverleih Wiek (auf der Halbinsel Wittow). Neben Guidingtouren bietet
http://www.angelwunder.de auch gut ausgestattete Mietboote zu moderaten Preisen an. Alle Angelfreunde bekommen neben detaillierten Seekarten auch einige praktische Tipps zu Hot-Spots mit auf die Reise. 
Petri Heil, Boddenfrosch


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. November 2005)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*



			
				Boddenfrosch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Für Bodden- und Ostseeangler im Bereich Nord-Rügen empfiehlt sich der
> Bootsverleih Wiek (auf der Halbinsel Wittow). Neben Guidingtouren bietet
> http://www.angelwunder.de auch gut ausgestattete Mietboote zu moderaten Preisen an. Alle Angelfreunde bekommen neben detaillierten Seekarten auch einige praktische Tipps zu Hot-Spots mit auf die Reise.
> Petri Heil, Boddenfrosch



Danke hab ich mit aufgenommen.


----------



## Gufi (14. August 2008)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

Hallo, mot67,
fast drei Jahre, nachdem Du Deinen Beitrag eingestellt hast, habe ich diesen nun endlich über google entdeckt ! Ich finde es grossartig, dass Du solche hilfreichen Artikel, die einiges an Mühen zur Recherche gekostet haben, zur Verfügung stellst !
Vielen Dank !


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (14. August 2008)

*AW: mietboote & bootsverleiher ostsee*

Hallo,

in Eckernförde bei www.angeln-und-mehr.de kann man ebenfalls Angelboote mieten...

Gruß
Werner


----------

